# [SOLVED] Convert OST to PST files?



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

We are going to be moving our emails from our Exchange server to an external pop server. My first question is, if we do move to the pop server, when we change the server settings in Outlook, we will lose all of our old email, contacts, etc correct? Secondly, they said they can put all of our old emails and such on their server if we gave them PST files. How can I get PST files if we are using Exchange? Can we convert OST to PST files and if so how and will this do the trick?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Convert OST to PST files?*

Software does exist to convert OST to PST but it's very expensive especially if you only need it once, and trial versions will only show you whether or not the conversion will be successful -- it won't actually do the conversion. For that you need to buy it.

Cheapest I could find is $50 here: http://www.recoverytoolbox.com/ost_till_pst.html

Another one I found was a staggering $99 !! : http://www.recoverytoolbox.com/ost_till_pst.html

I've been unable to locate a cheaper one let alone a free one.

I imagine it's classed as business software which makes it so expensive.


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Convert OST to PST files?*

I actually am going to try to export a PST from their Outlook and see if that works. I'll let you know.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Convert OST to PST files?*

You should be able to export everything in the OST file to a PST file . . that is how we back up our emails


----------



## stephenlembert (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Convert OST to PST files?*

Using convert ost to pst file tools is the only way to convert ost file to pst file. OST to PST conversion is preformed on read only basis that means the tool does not alter your OST file content. ******** tool is the most efficient and easy to use tool to convert ost file to pst file


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Convert OST to PST files?*

It's not the only way . . exporting to a pst file works fine


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Convert OST to PST files?*

Yup, exporting worked fine for us. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for posting back


----------

